# Monstermud Stone Reaper



## Elvira (Jul 6, 2005)

http://www.meadowbrookmanor.000space.com/index.php?p=1_5_Stone-Reaper

Enjoy


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

Wow he is spectacular, great job Elvira!


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

wow great job!


----------



## sheepies666 (Sep 22, 2003)

Wow! He is AWESOME. I've always wanted to try my hand at something like this, but I have no where to store one.


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

Hmm I was starting to consider make one or a pair until I saw the price tag :S Might be a bit more than I can swallow. However, I don't think I would make them 7 foot tall either  Perhaps make a shorter 4-5-6 foot tall pair for my front step as statues or greeters or sentries or what-ever you wanna call them.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

He looks great!


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

very very nice!


----------



## Hallomarine (Aug 21, 2010)

Elvira - first off: NICE JOB! Second: thank you for trying out one of my ideas about spraying MM on first. It seems to work as well as I imagined. My idea was to spray several coats (using small batches of different colors) until I had the desired effect I want. It would be more time consuming, but I think in the long run it will work better. And finally: great tutorial - thanks! HM


----------

